# Hydrogen in Gas?



## Radco (Mar 6, 2009)

In Maine Shell is pushing a Mixture of Hydrogen/Ethanol in their gas,,, Has anyone tried it? Pros/Cons? I know Ethanol Sucks.......THANKs Rich


----------



## 2long4u (Dec 29, 2008)

They are pushing Nitrogen in the gas. 
They claim it coats the valves. They are full of it. :laughing:


----------



## Radco (Mar 6, 2009)

I figured it was some hype.. The Oil Co. do throw the Bull alot LOL Thanks


----------



## shortlid (Apr 22, 2009)

Yep just like the oxygenated fuels we get here in New Hmashire during the winter. Less gas no pluses!


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

How does Ethanol SUCK for you?


----------

